# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الكشف رسميًا عن سعر وموعد إطلاق دراجة Harley-Davidson الكهربائية الأولى

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] من المعروف منذ فترة طويلة أن شركة Harley-Davidson الرائدة في مجال  صناعة الدراجات النارية تعمل على تطوير أول دراجة كهربائية خاصة بها.  والآن، قررت هذه الشركة أن تكشف لنا عن التفاصيل المتعلقة بسعر وموعد إطلاق  هذه الدراجة الكهربائية. ووفقا لما الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]عنه  شركة Harley-Davidson، فهذه الدراجة الكهربائية ستكون أغلى بكثير مقارنة  مع بعض الدراجات الكهربائية الأخرى المتوفرة في السوق حاليًا، ولكن مرة  أخرى، تلك الدراجات ليست من شركة Harley-Davidson.  ستبدأ شركة Harley-Davidson بتلقي الطلبات المسبقة على هذه الدراجة  الكهربائية والتي تحمل إسم Harley-Davidson LiveWire في شهر أغسطس من هذا  العام. وسيبدأ سعر هذه الدراجة الكهربائية من 29800 دولار أمريكي. وبطبيعة  الحال، سعر هذه الدراجة الكهربائية أعلى بكثير من سعر بعض الدراجات  الكهربائية التي تباع في السوق اليوم، مثل دراجة Zero S Model من شركة Zero  والتي تكلف 11 آلف دولار أمريكي تقريبًا.  ووفقا لشركة Harley-Davidson، فإن دراجتها الكهربائية الجديدة  Harley-Davidson LiveWire ستكون قادرة على بلوغ سرعة 60 ميل في الساعة في  أقل من 3.5 ثواني. نظرًا لأنها كهربائية بالكامل، فهي لن تتطلب أي تغيير في  القابض أو التروس، مما يعني أنه يمكنك خفض الطاقة بشكل أسرع. وسيسهل ذلك  أيضا على الدراجين الجدد التعامل مع هذه الدراجة. لم تذكر شركة Harley-Davidson المسافة التي يمكن للدراجة الكهربائية  Harley-Davidson LiveWire قطعها على الطريق السريع قبل أن تحتاج لإعادة  الشحن، ولكنها ذكرت أنها قادرة على قطع مسافة 110 أميال في المدينة قبل أن  تحتاج لإعادة الشحن. وبصرف النظر عن ذلك، فهذه الدراجة الكهربائية تأتي  كذلك مع نظام للمعلومات البعدية يدعى H-D Conect والذي يقوم بمزامنة  البيانات حول الدراجة مثل مستوى الطاقة في البطارية والتذكيرات إلى تطبيق  مرافق. من بين الأشياء الرائعة التي كانت تمتاز بها دراجات Harley-Davidson  النارية نجد الهدير النابع من العادم. لن تحصل على ذلك من محرك كهربائي  ولكن الشركة وجدت طريقة لإرضاء المعجبين. وتقول الشركة أن دراجة  Harley-Davidson LiveWire الكهربائية ستملك القدرة على إصدار صوت  Harley-Davidson المميز أثناء زيادة السرعة.

----------

